# Kzoo Results



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fished from 9;30 am till 3:30. Forward trolled plugs, anywhere from large to small, flash to flo, to dark. Floated spawn for a good portion of the day as well. Covered plenty of past producing winter holding water. Never hit a fish. Not one. River is on the decline. Clarity about 18". Made a trip two Saturdays ago with same results. Conditions were opposite.Low and clear at that time. Usual success rates on the Zoo for me have always been two fish minimum with only getting skunked once in about 10 trips. Two trips for big fat 0 fish last two times out. Any other feedback on how the run this year may be shaping up? Don't spend enough time on the river to say it's a poor run or maybe just we've hit it on the wrong days.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

The zoo has been pretty tough for me this year. I have only made five trips with one good day, and the others we had to work very hard to hit one fish. I was hoping this recent high water would bring some more fish up.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, it's good to hear that it's not just me, then again, maybe better if it was Not going to give up on her just yet. Maybe have been spoiled with above par runs during the last few years however.


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

I was out on the zoo for an hour and a half this morning, pulling plugs, also no bites. Saw a guy land 1 on skein, said that was his 2nd in the boat. That was at 10 a.m.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yak-a-Lucius said:


> I was out on the zoo for an hour and a half this morning, pulling plugs, also no bites. Saw a guy land 1 on skein, said that was his 2nd in the boat. That was at 10 a.m.


It seems I always do better when there is snow covering everything, windy as heck, and snot sickels form below my nostrils.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Weather was great for not catching fish


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just spoke with my bud Country Joe, who was out yesterday and took 3 on plugs. Same water you were on Chris. Goofy Steelhead.

Of course it was cold as **** yesterday too.

As far as this years run, slow so far with only about 2 weeks of optimum water temp to trigger big runs.... not as many fish around as last year this time for sure though. One good run around the 14th-16th was it so far to my knowledge.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone trying the lower Zoo and not up near Allegan?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Reading this thread is disappointing. I was truly hoping others had been finding more success than i have been in the past few months. I had one epic day where i went 8/10, but besides that a lot of skunks. Early November was decent for steelhead. I have caught less of everything this fall/winter. Very few walleye, very few kings.... Sucks really does. Ill be out this weekend despite the slow nature of the run this year. It seems like one fish per trip makes me happy this year, kinda sad.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> Reading this thread is disappointing. I was truly hoping others had been finding more success than i have been in the past few months. I had one epic day where i went 8/10, but besides that a lot of skunks. Early November was decent for steelhead. I have caught less of everything this fall/winter. Very few walleye, very few kings.... Sucks really does. Ill be out this weekend despite the slow nature of the run this year. It seems like one fish per trip makes me happy this year, kinda sad.


Sorry to disappoint Catfish Keats.  I talked to a friend who lives off the Manistee and fishes it numerous times per week and asked him how things were going for him up there. His reply was "Fall sucked and the river is still up. Have not heard of any real numbers yet" With the one fish per trip, that isn't too much to ask for I don't think. Neither is my two fish minimum per day trip. It kept me happy in years past. Anyhow, hopefully things will kick in here soon. Not going to give up so easily!


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

There are plenty of fish in the zoo. Just not all piled up in the normal spots with the higher than normal water.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

There are certainly plenty of fish in the Zoo it's just been tough recently. Fishing chocolate milk didnt help.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

I think this has been a slow year for a lot of fisherman, I also have had a very bad year on the MO, one of the worst in a long time. Spots that almost always produce fish have been void of fish. These are areas that always hold fish, year after year with very reliable fishing even during bad runs, they are not giving up anything.

What has been very noticeable as well is the half day trips by guides and others vanishing off the river before lunch, it's like a ghost town out there.....


I wouldn't feel bad if you are having a slow year, you are definitely not alone.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Im left wondering if cooler than normal lake temps from this summer effect the fall/winter run steelhead? Would this perhaps equate to a stronger run come spring? Can anyone recall previous years with below normal lake temps and how it affected fish?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Im left wondering if cooler than normal lake temps from this summer effect the fall/winter run steelhead? Would this perhaps equate to a stronger run come spring? Can anyone recall previous years with below normal lake temps and how it affected fish?


Charter boats hammered on the steelhead over the summer with less salmon to target, plus the extra cold past winter, I'm not surprised there are lower numbers being reported.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Charter boats hammered on the steelhead over the summer with less salmon to target


So true.


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

nighttime said:


> Charter boats hammered on the steelhead over the summer with less salmon to target, plus the extra cold past winter, I'm not surprised there are lower numbers being reported.


 I'm not sure about this. It's possible but not likely. IMHO most charter boats only target steel when it is convenient to do so. And have done it this way for years. The charter captains I know, still mostly targeted and caught plenty of salmon. Though they were on the small side. 

For whatever reason sometimes the fall run just fails to really develop. I agree with Swampbucksters' line of thinking. Being that the weather is the driving force. It will be interesting to see how the spring run turns out. 

Only 392 fall steelhead were passed at the weir on the Little Manny this year. If you look at the data a poor fall run does not always translate into a poor spring push.

Here is the weir data from the Little Manny since the late sixties. Kind of interesting. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52259_19092-51534--,00.html


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

When you have optimum river temps for Steelhead runs for 2 weeks only you won't get many runs, spring should be a plenty and oh yeeah they trickle and stage all Winter. Certainly less fish around this year on the Zoo.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

From a few guys ive talked to ive gathered that its likely that since the temps dropped so quick so early that a lot of fish are lower in the rivers than they would be if the water stayed warmer. I found one fish last weekend.


----------

